# Upgrade kit lens for Nikon D3300



## i_atm_i (Mar 14, 2017)

To the point...
I have a Nikon D3300
Im into landscape and night photography.
Would prefer wide angle lens but your suggestions are why Im here.
What lens preferably below $600 do you recommend? 
Lenses ive been looking at include Tamron 10-24 f3.5, Tokina 11-16 f2.8.
I understand this is a basic DSLR. I would like to upgrade to Full frame in future but wanted to see how an upgrade in lens would perform. 
Thanks,
Aaron


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## mk04447 (Aug 27, 2018)

You have your answer already, buy the range you need in a full frame with the lowest F you can afford. I particularly like fixed length lenses, that is they don't telescope. Telescoping changes length and weight, they aren't the same animal if they project. Pretty safe the right zoom won't. Having said that, primes are nice and cheap. You may be looking for more than one lens to do what you want. 

At night, you'll want F 2.8 minimum, unless you can tripod low shutter speeds. A 70-200mm F 2.8 is a game changer for your abilities; good for everything. Will cost more than $600 though... don't think you need the Nikkor or Canon, the other manufacturers make good options for much less.


----------

